# Security clearance for new job



## OmairKhan68 (May 18, 2016)

Hi,

I am a Pakistani professional and work for a private Oil & Gas company having its office in Dubai Internet City Dubai. I have worked for this company for almost three years. This year, I have applied for another national oil company of Sharjah in February and got cleared all the interviews and other formalities. The new company already provided me the draft employment contract which I had signed and returned back. Pre-employment medical has already been conducted and is ok. Now came the point of getting Security Clearance. My application for security clearance has been deposited on 8 May 2016. My related queries are:

1. Approximately how much time would it take to obtain the Security Clearance? I know that for companies operated in Abu Dhabi it would take almost 1-3 months for this process. But at the time of handing over the documents to new Company HR, they informed that it would take a merely 4-6 days for this process.

2. As I have already have residence visa (my current company is operating in free zone), would it affect the duration required for security clearance for the new company.

3. When I get the security clearance, will there be a possibility that my current visa might be swaped or for every new company new visa to be issued.

I have visited to related threads here but they mostly deal with security clearance issue for people to be entered in UAE for the first time.

If anyone will be able to give me some info then I will be very thankful.

Thanks & regards,


----------

